# Howdy from Pinellas County (Tampa Bay area)! Rock opinions?



## FLCichlidChick (Apr 4, 2009)

After lurking for a bit, I have decided to say hi 

I hail from Largo, FL and I am newly converted cichlid nut!

I have a 55 gallon tank stocked with the following juvenile cichlids:

4x Labidochromis Caeruleus
2x Aulonocara Nyassae
2x Aulonocara Rubescens
2x Aulonocara Baensch
2x Synodontis Nigrita
1x Cyphotilapia Frontosa

I am wanting to change my setup to be more authentically African cichlid looking decoration-wise.

Only problem is, I am not quite sure what type of rocks to use, or where to get them around here lol

Any suggestions would be much appreciated!

I am so glad there is such a great cichlid resource on the 'net, and I am hoping to make some great new friends.

Amanda


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

i like the texas holey rock....its a bright white and looks relly nice in a tank not to mention naaturally provides nice caves and hiding spots for cichlids...pretty cheap too...u can probably find it at any LFS


----------



## FLCichlidChick (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks, brant! I appreciate the input


----------



## ashilli48 (May 14, 2006)

Couple of things and places:

Bonita Beach (just below Ft Myers) has the most amazing rocks that have been blasted by the ocean over who knows how long. Get a 5 gallon bucket full and you can make quite a rock pile.

Out in the Gulf (usually along the edge of the smaller "islands") are various oyster bars that are inhabited by Eastern oysters, they are distinct in that they form what the dept aquaculture calls oyster rock. This does not fall under the restrictions of oyster collection or harvesting because no one in their right mind is going to eat this particular species.  Get a few choice pieces of this, make sure no stone crabs are attached ( this WILL get you in trouble), take home, let sun dry for a week or two. soak in bleach solution, hose off. Repeat until white (2x's or so) and your set. The key to knowing you are done is no funky rotten smell and no bleach smell. Yes there will be sharp edges but no sharper than holey rock.

PM for more specifics or pictures of either.


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

and FYI id consider returning the frontosa...he/she will get quite large for a 55G with other fish in it as well


----------



## ashilli48 (May 14, 2006)

True that on the Front....probably paid a pretty penny for it too if bought here in Tampa Bay area.....


----------



## FLCichlidChick (Apr 4, 2009)

BRANT13 said:


> and FYI id consider returning the frontosa...he/she will get quite large for a 55G with other fish in it as well


I agree on the tank size with my front, but hubby and I (especially myself) are VERY attached to him already. We have discussed what to do about Judge (that is him in my avatar), as we want him to be happy, and we have decided to go ahead and invest in a 150 gallon (or possibly larger) tank, and make it our front tank 

I am very excited about this, so it will probably be happening sooner than later, although Judge is only about 1.5" right now lol We want him to be happy, and we both are just in love with our Africans, and especially our front, and we have realized this is a true addiction, so might as well go whole hog 

Thanks again to all for the input!

P.S. And you are right about the pretty penny part, ash! lol


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

FLCichlidChick said:


> BRANT13 said:
> 
> 
> > and FYI id consider returning the frontosa...he/she will get quite large for a 55G with other fish in it as well
> ...


well thats just awesome...wish i had some extra loot :wink:


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

Hey Amanda, Welcome to C.F. and the world of cichlid keeping :lol: 
It's very entertaining and habit forming  I guess you've found that out already if you're already talking bigger tank. I know you ask about rock but I'd suggest a background for your tank first. It hides the cords etc. and really makes a tank look nice. I painted one of my tanks, the outside of the back glass, using a roller and black acrylic paint. I liked it so well I wanted to do it to my 55g. tank too but it was already set up with one of those plastic coated paper backgrounds and I couldn't get behind the tank to do it so I took off the paper background and painted it (the paper background) black and stuck it back on. I like it alot but I've seen some blue backgrounds that look good too.

I'd also add a couple more yellow labs. From my exerience they seem to do better in larger groups. Good luck finding rocks and happy fishkeeping :wink:


----------



## webgirl74 (Jan 30, 2009)

I've seen some really nice set-ups with red lava rock too. Adds a little more color and it's easy to stack as it's so irregular. Also, might want to consider changing to a sand substrate. There are lots of options, but you don't need to spend a ton of money to change over. I just changed my tank over about a month ago, using silica pool filter sand. You can use just plain old playsand too and rinse it very well before use. Looks more authentic and the fish really love moving it around.


----------



## edouthirt (Jan 22, 2008)

Welcome Amanda,

As you can see... I live in Dunedin!! Grew up in Largo actually.

I actually have some Texas Holey Rock for sale... check my ad...

Also, the pond store on alt 19 and michigan ave is a great place if you want river rock type stuff. I have purchased from them several times.

Feel free to pm me any time you need some advice on stores and such around here... I've been doing this for a while!


----------



## FLCichlidChick (Apr 4, 2009)

edouthirt said:


> Welcome Amanda,
> 
> As you can see... I live in Dunedin!! Grew up in Largo actually.
> 
> ...


Wow...we're practically neighbors  My hubby and I love Dunedin...great beer  Thanks for the feedback. Would love to chat some time!


----------



## edouthirt (Jan 22, 2008)

> I love Dunedin...great beer


I agree, 100%!!


----------



## ManicHispanic (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi Amanda, I'm just up the road from you in Port Richey. Where did you get your cichs? I'm cycling a 29 gallon now and looking to stock it with multies.


----------



## FLCichlidChick (Apr 4, 2009)

Hi Manic 

I got my guys at a great little LFS in Pinellas Park called "Living Color." He has some pretty good stock in there, and his shop is about 90% freshwater, which is rare around here, IMO. I would be happy to give you all of the contact info if you want it 

The guy has a pretty good head on his shoulders...but you know how it is with LFS advice...take it with a grain of salt and a lot of your own research!

Glad to see so many Tampa Bay area folks on here


----------



## ManicHispanic (Mar 26, 2009)

Thanks Amanda, I just Googled it, got the number and will give them a call. I work nearby, on Ulmerton Rd.

Thanks again. :thumb:


----------



## FLCichlidChick (Apr 4, 2009)

Glad to be able to help! I live right off of Ulmerton and Seminole. So cool to know that there are some fellow fish nuts living so close 

Make sure that you deal with Ken at Living Color. The other guy can be a bit of a butthead lol

Let me know how you like it, if you don't mind!


----------

